
Shared scooters don't last long - yazr
https://oversharing.substack.com/p/shared-scooters-dont-last-long
======
yazr
Louisville, Kentucky data indicates scooters last about 1 month.

Average 3 rides per day, so scooter is idle 90% of time.

Recharging is a massive 40% of ride cost. Credit card another 10%.

So it is currently a huge, lasting money pit. But it can improve operating
metrics, and become massively profitable.

Enter VC with preferred share clauses..

------
jaclaz
Previous HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19261590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19261590)

